# 2.5L timing chain issues



## Idbound (Nov 14, 2015)

I have a chance to by a well cared for 2007 Jetta with the 2.5L engine. I was excited to learn that it had a timing chain instead of a belt until I learned of some of the chain issues. It has 65K miles and I can't hear anything out of the norm when it is started up. Should I stay clear or are these isolated issues?


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

I think you already found your answer in one of the other threads you created on the same subject, but there is no reason to worry about a 2007 and up with regards to a timing chain.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

I am not so sure about the 2007 models. I replaced mine due to that problem and at that time most people were talking about 2008 or younger. I would rather find a good engine on Ebay, but that is just me......

if it sounds good and quite, go for it.


----------

